# How to store extracted honey supers/frames



## Bee-lieve (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello,

I am a second year beekeeper and brand new to this resource. I really need your advice/expertise. How do I store the extracted honey frames/supers? I have used Para-moth for storing brood frames/supers but the directions say not to use Para-moth on honey frames/supers. 
Also after I extract the honey I have heard that I should put the empty extracted frames back on the hive for the girls to clean. Should I remove the hives inner and out cover and simply set the extracted honey frames/super on top of the hive and then replace the covers? 
Thanks in advance for your assistance!


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

You can use the Paramoth on extracted frames and supers. I believe, if you check, that warning applies to frames and supers with honey. Just air them out for a couple days before putting them back on the bees. Does it make sense that none of the bee equipment suppliers would sell the stuff if it was harmful to the bees?


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Hi Bee-lieve et al, we store our supers with wet or dry frames in 20 gal plastic bags in the garage. We also use B-401 on new foundation and it works against wax moths for about two years. Some frames that we got from others and we suspect of having some critter eggs go in the freezer for 24 hrs before storing. Right now we have a few supers on hives after extracting. We place them above the inner cover and make sure that the upper entrance is covered and that there is no chance for robbers to get in on the top sides. We also restrict the bottom entrances for the period. A robbing frenzy is not an encouriging sight. Take care and have fun


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Everyone's experience is a little different, but here is what works for me.

I store my extracting supers wet. I have found that encourages them to move up into the supers quicker in the spring thru the queen excluder. I stack them, applying the moth treatment, which I check every month. 

In the spring, before use, I lay them on edge in a row...visualize a horizontal stack on the floor, instead of a vertical stack. I take a box fan, put it against the bottom super, and blow air thru them for a day before I use them. That ventilates them pretty good.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>Everyone's experience is a little different, but here is what works for me . . .
So true 

I place wet honey supers back on the hive they came from UNDER inner cover, and let the bees dry them. Then store without any protection except LIGHT. I stand honey supers on END to allow LIGHT to enter. So far (since 2003), no wax moth problems. I have no experience w/ SHB.

If honey supers have never had brood in them, it's less likely that wax moths will even be interested. Come spring, the supers are ready on a moments notice.


----------



## Bee-lieve (Sep 19, 2009)

Thank you all for your assistance!


----------

